
A secured Android phone is safer than an iOS device - pentestercrab
https://twitter.com/thegrugq/status/1168983377082572803
======
spiderfarmer
He is selling his custom, secured Android phones by saying unupdated iOS
devices are more vulnerable (yes, ofcourse) while tweeting it all from an
iPhone.

------
spzb
Nearly all of his points are just examples of security through obscurity.

------
ulfw
Hahahaha. Yea sure.

